# I am out of my body (need some advice)



## 938721 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ive never had it this bad. I am out of my body all day long. I feel like im one inch away from slipping into insanity. I am disconnected to an extent I have never witnessed before. I dont know who I am. I just want to know if anyone has had DP this bad before? And has it gotten better? Im ready to go. Tnis would be impossible to live this bad everyday. Nobody knows our struggle.


----------



## 938721 (Nov 19, 2010)

938721 said:


> Ive never had it this bad. I am out of my body all day long. I feel like im one inch away from slipping away into insanity. I am disconnected to an extent I have never witnessed before. I dont know who I am. I just want to know if anyone has had DP this bad before? And has it gotten better? Im ready to go. Tnis would be impossible to live this bad everyday. Nobody knows our struggle.


"need some advice"

I need a god dam machine gun


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Any idea what just happened to make it get this bad?

Are you taking any meds?


----------



## 938721 (Nov 19, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Any idea what just happened to make it get this bad?
> 
> Are you taking any meds?


I have no idea why this took a nosedive. Im on a low dose of meds for anxiety. No change in medication. The real question is, has anyone ever experienced it this bad?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been feeling soooo out of my body lately as well.. I think it might be because I'm on medication for like ages now, I was supposed to see my psychiatrist 3 or 4 months ago to change medication but I never went back and I just kept on taking the same medication, now I feel uber derealized, I feel extremely weird, and I should probably see another psychiatrist


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

You have transcended your ego. Get to making buddhists jealous already!

I made my way through depersonalization or whatever the hell you wanna call it. You could just as well call it hell, and just as well a state of enlightenment. My body used to freak me out 'cause I'd completely forget that I had one. DP is just self-awareness to the maximum. I somehow managed to find positivity throughout my years in DP. Perhaps feel lucky that you aren't like the billions of people who are lacking self-awareness to the point of being dumb enough to inadvertently hurt people daily.

Blah blah. Sorry, pal. Here's some advice. Get drunk and put some great music on. I still managed to enjoy that, maybe a little too often







In fact I am currently enjoying that.

I dunno. Look, nothing is expected of you. Illusions. Inflicted by the ego that you are detached from. Take this time to explore just what exactly is your 'self' and what all that means among billions of other 'selves'. Relieve that pressure of thinking that you're supposed to be this way or that or do this or that. All of that means nothing. You are here to smile and feel positive feelings, and then make a baby, and then die. And when you die, you in fact live on, and purely.

I wish I could send something beyond these weird things that we call words to you. I wish you the best.


----------

